# puffball dress



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 25, 2006)

i really want to make a dress like this for my textily/fashion course but have ZERO idea on how it sticks out like it does in the 'poofy' bit, the teachers are usless so im looking to you girls for help


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 25, 2006)

those look to be made of taffeta. If they are, the fabric is stiff and the seams, I would guess, are s horter than the dress is (i.e. two yards of skirt b ut the seams are only a yard apart if that makes sense) and the stiffness of the fabric holds it out.


----------



## Another Janice! (Sep 26, 2006)

Yep, that and there is some stiff netting (think tulle, but stiffer and scratchier....ya know those slips worn under wedding dresses...those have layers of that netting to make the dress poof out)


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2006)

truth, and it's generally between the sheets of material so it's not so scratchy.


----------



## RachiePoo (Jun 4, 2008)

There's a separate panel at the hem of the skirt which isn't as wide, which is folded under to tighten against the legs which you can't see.. maybe at different lengths; the second invisible panel might have elastic in the bottom egde to pull up tight against the leg. Might have other fabrics and nets, something stiff such as calico..may have been starched to keep it stiff anf puffed out. x


----------

